# 2 year old chi losing teeth and suddenley has recedeeing gums?



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Hiya all

Misty is 2 years old and 6 months ago got spayed and had two baby teeth out. They said the baby teeth were causing the others to go out of line and so she had a gap after the extractions but they said the adult tooth would move into place properly.

Since she had the teeth out her tongue hangs out of her mouth when shes tired and sees some juicy food but past few weeks ive noticed its happening more and the right lower side of her mouth seems to be sort of losing its elasticity.

I been giving her petkin for the last 5 weeks as she had quite bad plaque on her teeth and as her mouth is only tiny its almost impossible to get in there.

Now the petkin has made her teeth nice and white but ive just been checking her mouth as she was sleepy and let me and i noticed that her gums have receeding badly over the last weekon the right side and most of her bottom teeth appear loose? Im also sure shes lost at least one or two teeth too recently as her gap is much bigger than it was.

I will be getting an urgent vets appt tomorrow but wondered if anyone had any thoughts?

Could the petkin be doing something to her gums to loosen the teeth?

From a worried mum


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily is just over a year,she had the same problems baby teeth not falling out,others in the wrong place,she had 3 out,but no other signs of other teeth loose,yes go back to the vets,she is very young to have teeth falling out.


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Michele......


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

It turns out that they are loose baby teeth. Why on earth they didnt take them out with the others when she got spayed i dont know. Anyway I just have to look forward to having a dog for the rest of her life with her little tongue hanging out of her mouth..Bless her.

Does anyone use pet teeth wipes here? Misty mouth is just so small and hard to get to and was thinking of giving them a try.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I used "Plaque off" on my Sheltie,supposed to get rid of it,it's a powder you put in their food.RUBBISH used the whole pot after he'd had his teeth cleaned by the vet, and his teeth are just as bad,don't know about the wipes


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the tip but I use plaque off in her food, petkin in her water and also logic gel every day too and still her teeth are minging at the back!........she doesnt mind when i put the logic on using a cotton bud as she likes chewing them anyway so Im going to try and get to he back teeth doing that.

Im also going to try and find a tiny slip on finger toothbrush thing like babies have. He mouth is just so small and doesnt seem to open very wide but i need to clean them teeth.


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the tip but I use plaque off in her food, petkin in her water and also logic gel every day too and still her teeth are minging at the back!........she doesnt mind when i put the logic on using a cotton bud as she likes chewing them anyway so Im going to try and get to he back teeth doing that.

Im also going to try and find a tiny slip on finger toothbrush thing like babies have. He mouth is just so small and doesnt seem to open very wide but i need to clean them teeth.

shes also ballooned from 1.6 kilos to 1.8 kilos after spaying LOL


----------

